
Robot Programmed to Fall in Love with a Girl Goes too Far - ivoflipse
http://realitypod.com/2010/10/robot-programmed-to-fall-in-love-with-a-girl-goes-too-far/
======
msacca
The Gizmodo posting of this article updated it as fake:

[http://gizmodo.com/5164841/robot-programmed-to-love-traps-
wo...](http://gizmodo.com/5164841/robot-programmed-to-love-traps-woman-in-lab-
hugs-her-repeatedly)

Here's an article on the actual robot:

[http://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2006/05/21/news/robots-
will...](http://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2006/05/21/news/robots-will-have-to-
comply-with-safety-guidelines/#.UUrAsVtATIg)

